# Short story



## Anagor (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi!
Since I'm a bit bored at the moment I decided to bore you with a short story about an experience I had in Eindhoven. 

It was about a month ago, the day I got my first ride hitchhiking (from a small rest place at the A3 to Cologne). From there I went to Eindhoven by passenger train, just for the weekend. After checking in at the hostel, I explored Eindhoven a little bit more, had some beers, thought about visiting one of the "coffee shops" there, but a sign said "residents only, id verpflicht" so I decided against it. In the evening it was quite crowded in the party street there (over 40 pubs in one street, I read).  Didn't want to spend much money, though. So I just bought a few in a supermarket to drink outside. After a while I got hungry so I bought a cheap (but delicious) Döner Kebap and went to the stairs in front of a church nearby. Ate it there and chilled a bit, but after a while, I got a bit cold cause it was windy. So I just sat down at the portal of the church, left door on this photo:





I chilled a bit, watched people passing by. Was a nice evening and I wasn't far from falling asleep there after a while. All of a sudden, a woman approached me with a large bag of fresh Chinese food in her hand asking me something in Dutch. Then in English. If I was hungry. I was totally unprepared for that. Thought WTF? But then I realized very quickly that I somehow made the impression of someone needing help. Wearing a pair of BDU style army pants, a holey hoodie and worn out shoes.
I thanked her very much and explained I don't need help, that I'm just resting there, staying in a hostel for the night and that I'm not hungry. She seemed to be kinda puzzled, but left as quickly as she appeared.

I think often about that experience. I find it great that there are people who want to help other people even if they're not asked for help. Was a great experience in some way.

About the photo: if you wonder what you can see through the windows on the ground:




Don't now who those guys are. Tried to find out but Wikipedia doesn't tell.

Cheers!


----------



## Odin (Nov 27, 2014)

This is something I think I am myself just beginning to realize... that not all situations and interactions need to be taken fact for fact and literal.
Sounds like that lady would have shared some nice food with ya and your rejection of her generosity though honest might have been hasty.
After all it was a chance for kindness and even to get to know someone. She could have chilled and talked and ate with you no?? Heck she might have even thought you cute and was looking for some company.
I mean... its good that your honest and told her that your not destitute... but even if she thought you were a traveler or home bum with no means... the truth should not have stopped you from accepting the food and company.
I say this from my own experience... 
I often find myself uncomfortable when people I don't know try to make me feel at home... you know like when you drop into a new friends place and they're mom, pop, uncle, family ect start treating you like ... well you know... like have some of this and sit down and make your self at home.
I think it's a form of social awkwardness... but the truth is... people that want to do for you and help you and make you comfortable... are probably hurt by refusal of they're kindness too... so sometimes we might need to be a bit more aware of our actions/reactions... 
But your totally right... it is nice to know there are people who spontaneously help someone they perceive in need.
Good story.


----------



## Anagor (Nov 27, 2014)

Odin said:


> This is something I think I am myself just beginning to realize... that not all situations and interactions need to be taken fact for fact and literal.


Yeah, okay.


Odin said:


> Sounds like that lady would have shared some nice food with ya and your rejection of her generosity though honest might have been hasty.


I thought about that, too. But as said, I was unprepared for that kind of experience. I'm a noob. 


Odin said:


> After all it was a chance for kindness and even to get to know someone. She could have chilled and talked and ate with you no?? Heck she might have even thought you cute and was looking for some company.


Maybe. I spoke to her for about 20 seconds I don't know. But I think she was just about to help someone. I was just so surprised about it. I was chilling and about to fall asleep and then WTF? Next time something like that happens I'll be prepared a little more and I think I would act different then ...


Odin said:


> I mean... its good that your honest and told her that your not destitute... but even if she thought you were a traveler or home bum with no means... the truth should not have stopped you from accepting the food and company.


Well, I would have liked to accept the company but not the food. I was full cause the Döner was really large and rich and full of meat ...


Odin said:


> I say this from my own experience...
> I often find myself uncomfortable when people I don't know try to make me feel at home... you know like when you drop into a new friends place and they're mom, pop, uncle, family ect start treating you like ... well you know... like have some of this and sit down and make your self at home.


I was just surprised. We both were surprised I think. Me that she offered me some food, she that I rejected it. Will think about how to deal with such situations in the future ...


Odin said:


> I think it's a form of social awkwardness... but the truth is... people that want to do for you and help you and make you comfortable... are probably hurt by refusal of they're kindness too... so sometimes we might need to be a bit more aware of our actions/reactions...


Yes, true.


Odin said:


> But your totally right... it is nice to know there are people who spontaneously help someone they perceive in need.


Yeah.


----------



## Tude (Nov 27, 2014)

Nice, very nice - thank you for your story - loved it!


----------

